# Pair cited for Illegal Catch



## 1118580Rob

Pair cited for tarpon, snook catch in Charlotte County 






ENGLEWOOD - The Sheriff's Office's Marine Patrol Unit cited two local men Monday in the Coral Creek area of Placida when they found both undersized snook and a tarpon on their boat. Neither man had a Tarpon Kill tag.
At about 7:45 pm on November 25, Marine Patrol officers saw Ronald Lamar Cole, 44, of Cole Brothers Road in Placida, and Stuart Ray Middleton, 36, of 7121 Regina Drive in Englewood, on a commercial mullet skiff docked at 3 Cole Brothers Road. 

When the deputies first met with them, they were apparently culling fish from their seine net.

While they were talking, the deputies noticed what appeared to be an undersized snook and a small tarpon dead in another net on the boat. Cole and Middleton finished clearing their seine net and a total of four undersized snook and the one tarpon were found. 

The men did not have a Tarpon Kill tag onboard the boat.

Both Cole and Middleton were cited for Possessing or Killing a Tarpon without a Tag, four counts of Possession of Undersized Snook, Possession of Snook over the Bag Limit and Taking Snook by Net. Both men were also warned against commercial net fishing inside the Coral Creek area, a criminal violation.

While they were investigating this situation, the deputies learned that Middleton had an outstanding warrant out of Lee County for Failure to Appear on a charge of Possession of Undersized Cobia. 

He was transported to the Charlotte County Jail where he was released on a $2,600 bond.

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/24096319/...y#.UppzpVso7b2


Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?137269-Pair-cited-for-tarpon-snook-catch-in-Charlotte-County#ixzz2mFwoyPwB


----------



## eeekbackupinthere

Dirtbags!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

When you don't LEARN the 1st time; confiscate all equipment,including boat, motor,trailer, and tow vehicle (if there is trailer & vehicle). THAT my friends will at least make them THINK!!! It has worked elsewhere. I don't mind someone making a living but, LAWS ARE MADE BECAUSE OF A-HOLES LIKE THESE TWO!!! Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## COWMAN

they should of rewarded them for keeping the tarpon, every one of them I catch I gut cut em' and sink em' to the bottom


----------



## Dillusion

> they should of rewarded them for keeping the tarpon, every one of them I catch I gut cut em' and sink em' to the bottom


So you're either bad at trolling or you're an idiot?


----------



## cutrunner

Both


----------



## cutrunner

> they should of rewarded them for keeping the tarpon, every one of them I catch I gut cut em' and sink em' to the bottom


Hope you have a kill stamp, fwc is reading this


----------



## fishicaltherapist

May have lots of land......But, no brains or heart. If that was a joke.....it WASN'T!!!!


----------



## 1118580Rob

> they should of rewarded them for keeping the tarpon, every one of them I catch I gut cut em' and sink em' to the bottom


----------



## 1118580Rob

> they should of rewarded them for keeping the tarpon, every one of them I catch I gut cut em' and sink em' to the bottom
Click to expand...

Yeah, not funny


----------



## TomFL

At what point do they get classified serial offenders?


----------



## acraft1720

Someone just put a stamp on their back for the game warden...


----------

